# Huawei e353 usb stick wont connect to internet (SOLVED)

## Pulie

I have been trough all the installation wikis and i still cant connect. Usb_modeswitch complains about wrong interface, tried to conf it with several settings. Allthough lsusb recognises the huawei device ok. Networkmanager stays inactive all the time. nm-applet shows but stays dead although tried to conf mobile broadband to it. Asking for advice kindly...Last edited by Pulie on Thu Sep 19, 2013 10:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Pulie,

Play with wvdial, so you can see whats going on.

I can post my Vodafone UK wvdial setup but its not on the system I'm using right now.

----------

## Pulie

Thanks for the quick reply. I tried wvdialconf, it says there is no modem found. Dmesg detects huawei as well as lsusb. Udev doesn't seem to react if I unplug/plug the device, no changes in /dev/.

----------

## Logicien

This site give information on how you can use usb_modeswitch to change your Huawei USB stick from a mass storage device to a serial GSM modem device and than use the modem device product and vendor id's to parameter the usbserial module.

Of course, you need the appropriate kernel configuration including the option module who drive the GSM modems. When your USB stick is turned to a modem, you should have /dev/ttyUSB0, 1, 2, 3 and 4 in the /dev directory.

With those devices files, wvdialconf should be able to find a serial device, probably ttyUSB0, that wvdial can use to send and receive AT commands to connect to the mobile network. /etc/wvdial.conf need to be edit to set dummy username and password.

Booting after a complete power shutdown is the best way to reinitialise the stick memory from a previous configuration, or unplug and plug it again. I was always using usb_modeswitch after the boot was finish to succeed to switch the key from a mass storage device to a GSM modem device.

I have a Huawei E1831 that I do not use anymore. Things can be different with your Huawei E353.

----------

## Pulie

Many thanks for the helpfull advice. Well usb_modeswitch works i guess. Dmesg recognises it as usb_probe_device, not as storage. By the way I never noticed it as anything else. There is still no ttyUSB. Tried to symlink tty12 as ttyUSB0. No luck. Wvdial cant find modem. Maybe i should try with different kernel. Im using 3.8.3-ck now. Ipv6 is complaining about eth0: link is not ready. Dont know if that has anything to do with this.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Pulie,

You need the module called option for your kernel.

This should get you /dev/ttyUSBx  Normally /dev/ttyUSB0 is the modem, /dev/ttyUSB1 and /dev/ttyUSB2 (if you have it/them) are for other things that are not supported in Linux.

```
  x Symbol: USB_SERIAL_OPTION [=m]                                           x  

  x Type  : tristate                                                         x  

  x Prompt: USB driver for GSM and CDMA modems                               x  

  x   Location:                                                              x  

  x     -> Device Drivers                                                    x  

  x       -> USB support (USB_SUPPORT [=y])                                  x  

  x (1)     -> USB Serial Converter support (USB_SERIAL [=m])                x  

  x   Defined at drivers/usb/serial/Kconfig:606                              x  

  x   Depends on: USB_SUPPORT [=y] && USB [=y] && USB_SERIAL [=m]            x  

  x   Selects: USB_SERIAL_WWAN [=m]   
```

----------

## Pulie

Hmm. Tried that before, the usb drivers (usbserial and option) are as modules currently.Last edited by Pulie on Thu Sep 19, 2013 10:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pulie

after  three days of mindbreaking frustration, i got a new modem, Huawei E367, plugged it in and everything just started working.

guess somethings are not mean to be, as with the E353.

Thanks for all the helpfull messages, really good feedback!Last edited by Pulie on Thu Sep 19, 2013 10:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

